# (S)uche Ersatzdisplay &amp;lt;3,5\&quot; mit besonderen Eigenschaften



## rem5thnov (18. Dezember 2010)

Auflösung: 240x320
Verbindungstyp: Flexkabel mit 50 Pins
Farbtiefe: 16 Bit (64.000 Farben)
Größe: kleiner als 3.5
Hersteller:  egal
touchscreen: egal
gerne freue ich mich üb er posts mit tipps wo es sowas gibt


----------

